# Final (possibly lost) US tax return



## Charmaine2 (Sep 25, 2016)

I renounced my US citizenship in 2015, and filed my Form 8854 and final tax return on 12th Sept 2016 (the deadline is 17th Oct). 

I used the UK royal mail international tracked and signed service to send the items. According to both the royal mail and USPS tracking sites, IRS Philadelphia received the 8854 on 19th Sept. The tax return and 8854 sent to Austin is still "in transit" - the latest update shows arrival at O'Hare on 13th Sept and - that's it - no further updates.

I've signed up to USPS's delivery alerts but there's been nothing since the 13th.

Reading people's experiences online seems to indicate that information shown on the USPS tracking system is unreliable. So my package may have been delivered but not scanned or it hasn't been delivered yet or it's lost. Since my filing due date is 3 weeks away, I still have these options:

1. Assume the package is lost, and send another set of forms via a courier to the IRS street address in Austin.

2. Assume the package was delivered and do nothing. If the IRS contacts me, use my posting receipt and partial tracking history to show I mailed it on time and it reached Chicago before the deadline.

3. Contact the IRS now and ask for their advice (from previous experience, I can't imagine they will be very helpful).

I'd appreciate any thoughts on the best course of action.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd go for option #2. The chances of the IRS contacting you are very, very small - whether or not they have received the Austin bound mailing. Unless there are hundreds of thousands of $$ in play here, just assume the package was received and get on with your life. You've done your due diligence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Charmaine2 (Sep 25, 2016)

I can't imagine that the IRS would be especially interested in my finances so I will leave things as they are.

Thanks Bev.


----------

